# Hello from Louisiana



## thespokesman (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I am new to the board. I am from Louisiana and own a 5 year-old Thoroughbred gelding named Prince. Prince doesn't race. Never did to my knowledge. I more or less adopted him.

My fiance is a trainer here in Louisiana 

I am a jockey agent on the Louisiana racing circuit so my job allows me to be around these beautiful animals every day. It's a nice life.

Scotty

post edited to remove advertising content - jazzy


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome to the forum


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome! :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey!  Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! wow your job sounds fun! well hvae fun chatting


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

